# Claytor Lake State Park - Virginia



## n8ur9irl (Oct 12, 2008)

What a beautiful campground! It is more like a resort. The sites are all outlined with timbers and filled with a small clean gravel. (RV site) They were spacious and had an over sized picnic tables with 2 hanging posts. The camp host was the sweetest person along with his wife. They would drive around in a golf cart and deliver firewood! Where can you get that kind of service. Some of the amenities include, a lodge house with gift shop, full marina. Beautiful HUGE white sand beach on 21 mile long Claytor Lake. Beautiful sprawling manicured grounds and cabins that looked more like vacation houses than any camping cabins I've seen. A few (all lakefront) would house up to 16 guests each!
I will include some photos in the album section. Cant wait to go back!


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Sounds like yall had a great camping trip! Thanks for sharing the review, would love to see some pics from the trip


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Look forward to the pics, thanks for sharing!


----------

